# Thread of Fairy Homes



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## peach174 (Feb 6, 2016)

Couldn't sleep eh?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2016)

She's a nightowl like me


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)

Gracie said:


> She's a nightowl like me





Indeed I am. Plus I like these things!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2016)

I love the real wooded homes. I just for some reason never was in to fairies. Dunno why. But my sister? omg. Fairies all over her house, in the yard, in her art, in her bedspread, her drapes, her dishes. Everything is fairy stuff.
Then again, we have always been opposites.


----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I love the real wooded homes. I just for some reason never was in to fairies. Dunno why. But my sister? omg. Fairies all over her house, in the yard, in her art, in her bedspread, her drapes, her dishes. Everything is fairy stuff.
> Then again, we have always been opposites.




Well, I would not have fairies like that, but i love the pictures of them. And love the homes. And I am gonna post more. I only scratched the surface last night.


----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2016)

Kat said:


>


I have this one already. LOVE it. I want!


----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)

Say goodnight Gracie


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2016)

Night Kat. Gracie is gonna be up for awhile due to my nap today


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 7, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I love the real wooded homes.* I just for some reason never was in to fairies. Dunno why*. But my sister? omg. Fairies all over her house, in the yard, in her art, in her bedspread, her drapes, her dishes. Everything is fairy stuff.
> Then again, we have always been opposites.


Neither was I, and I know why....


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 7, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I love the real wooded homes.* I just for some reason never was in to fairies. Dunno why*. But my sister? omg. Fairies all over her house, in the yard, in her art, in her bedspread, her drapes, her dishes. Everything is fairy stuff.
> ...



Grace , my sister was into ducks like that...lol


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2016)

I had elephants. Lots of them but not enough to overpower anything else. I sold them all, finally but kept 3 or 4.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## waltky (Mar 13, 2016)

We ain't got no fairies `round here...

... but we got squirrels an' raccoons...

... an' sometimes dey walk onna roof o' the trailer...

... or crawl up under the bathtub an' make scary scratchin' noises.


----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------

